

James Gosling leaves Google for a very cool startup job - suprgeek
http://nighthacks.com/roller/jag/entry/i_ve_moved_again

======
drallison
The Liquid Robotics folks gave a lecture at Stanford in EE380, the Stanford EE
Computer Systems Colloquium, which is available on video. It's at the link
below and probably available on YouTube and iTunes as well.

<http://ee380.stanford.edu/permlinks/091028.html>

